# Opinions on new Tires for F250



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Got to get some new tires in a week or two on my F250. I have ran Toyo open county MTs, Cooper STT, BFG ATKO. Will need to be 20", E rated and would like to stay around a 34" tire.

On average put 1000 miles a week on the truck, and need an aggressive AT or not to aggressive MT tire. Due to work I tend to be in 4X4 often and need the extra traction. I prefer the Toyo open country MTs, but wanted to see what other people are running and how they like them. Been considering Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Just stick with the Toyo's. You can't beat them in my opinion. The only other tire I would consider would be the Revo's.


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

I would stick with the Toyo's a/t's I get around 60,000 -65,000 miles out of them. There on a 2009 f250 as long as you rotate them they will last I don't care what every body says they don't last that long but they do that's why I buy them.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Just put 50k on a set of cooper discoverer st on my dodge 2500 5.9l.....they are a little more aggressive than an all terrain but not quite as much as a mud terrain...i am on my 2nd set


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I got 31k on a set of 275/65/20 duratracs with regular rotation and routine air pressure checks. They were down to 3-4/32's I just went to a set of BFG AT KO (same size), they were cheaper than the duras and so far they have at least the same offroad traction. Have only put about 1500 miles on them so can't give very accurate comparison. It did not bother me but worth mentioning...the duras got louder as they aged. I was not impressed with the tread life. No burn outs, adult driving with 1-2 times per month 4x4 use for work. They did OK offroad. I'd say about as good as the BFGs but they cleaned themselves better I think. I've never driven any MT tires so can't compare.

I've owned numerous sets of BFGs before so I have an idea what to expect. Just not on this truck or this size. They were on other trucks with 17" rims. I always gotten great mileage out of 'em.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

coopers stt's hands down. never tried the toyos. im in the same boat as you. i'm looking too so if you find a good deal let me know.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I drive a little bit more than you do - about 65k in a year. Last set of tires I had was the terra grappler. They worked well, weren't too loud and I got 60k out of good rotations etc. I tried the toyo's and I didn't like the noise


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

don't know if they carry the size you need, but BFG rugged trail A/T are some good tires, i put 95,000 miles on a set that were on a F-350 CC Dually. Tire rotation is the key to good tire wear. They were rotated just about every oil change, 5,000 miles


----------



## Highseas (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the duratracs and am very impressed by them. I had them on '02 F250 for 35,000 and then moved them to '11 F250 and have put on another 15,000. I still have good tread. I rotate them usually every oil change. Load Range E. I have kept 70 psi in them from day one. They tend to sway in the beginning but it goes away. I have always had BFG AT on my '02 F250 except for the last 35,000 miles of 275,000 miles. All of the online reviews made me question the duratrac but I will be putting new ones on when these wear out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. 

I went with a set of Federal Couragia MT. They were $500 cheaper then the TOYO's Open Country MT. Got them put on today. They rode better, and drove better then the Toyo, little more road nosie but expected as they are more aggressive tread. Will see how they work out in the long run.


FYI the guys at Premier Tire in Livingston were topnotch to deal with.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Post some pics if you don't mind. Curious what they look like on your truck.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> Post some pics if you don't mind. Curious what they look like on your truck.


they look muddy right now............ try to get some pics before it gets dark.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

here are some pics of my truck with the new tires. Not the best pics.


----------



## amancuso (Jan 28, 2012)

*Pro Comp*

I have used ProComp XTreme for the 2nd time, very happy with them. Last truk I got over 60K planning on the same for these. Real good with Cactus Thorns too I just let one fly!


----------

